# Thoughts on Case IH MXM 190 Tractors



## raider01 (Jul 5, 2013)

Am looking at purchasing another tractor, and wondered if anyone had input on the MXM 190 series tractors. Good, bad, reliable, problems? Also, some sites show these tractors to have 190 hp. Others show 160 hp. Which is correct? And, how do they pull?


----------

